# A country girl's dream.



## kailynn

Here's a little rundown, we're not officially engaged but we want to be married within the next year, and with that OH has officially given me permission to start planning (to bad I can't start booking things),just so when the time comes that we are engaged we will be able to start booking things right away! I'm so excited that he officially decided that it's going to happen in the near future :happydance:


----------



## Lauren25

:happydance: yaaayyyy how exciting!
Can't wait to hear about your plans, have you got any in mind so far?


----------



## kailynn

Thank you! I'm very excited : )

I've always had this dream to have a ceremony in front a barn with a big ol' tree next to it and a reception under clear tents with white lights lining the top! Something rustic, pretty, and laid back. I was browsing online for venues that could possibly fit that description not too far from us and have found some potential options, which we'll be checking out when a date is set, which will have to wait 'til after we are formally engaged. And we're set on using light blue, light pink, and white as our color scheme. The rest will come soon! Just have to get browsing and get some ideas.


----------



## LeahLou

Yay!! I'm at the same point! Small country wedding under a big tree with lanterns :)
check out my pinterest! https://pinterest.com/leah_hardwicke/my-someday-wedding/


----------



## kailynn

Looks to me like we have similar ideas! We'll definitely have to share pictures! : )


----------



## kailynn

I got OH to check out the venue I'm most interested in. It has the barn and all the extras that would make it an amazing option for a venue and from what the revues said, the owner is very flexible and amazing to work with! Not to mention, OH really likes it as well, he said he's even willing to go check it out and really loves the fact that there's plenty to do for the wedding party and guests that may have to stay such as paint balling, horse back riding, zip lining and atv rides! But the fact that it is 3 hours away by car may prove as a problem, but it's just so perfect!!


----------



## LeahLou

That sounds like a dream though!! "Destination" wedding?? What's the venue called?
I found this vineyard that has a barn and a GORGEOUS mountain view that I'm taking OH to in the next couple weeks. It's an hour and some change away, but I kind of want a small wedding anyways so if only half the guests decide to make the trip, I'd be alright with it :)


----------



## kailynn

It's definitely a mini destination wedding! My home town has nothing pretty except for churches, and I've never wanted a church wedding. But I agree on not minding a small wedding, whatever guests can come, can come, which evr can't, it's not a problem! But the venue is Stone Tavern Farm, Meeker Hollow, New York.

Your venue choice sounds lovely and definitely something I may have chosen myself, if I hadn't already found one!


----------



## kailynn

We have some exciting new developements! :happydance:

That venue I was so interested in? Oh said that's the one!

The date? We decided September 2014, haven't set the actual day, yet. This gives me plenty of time to get the planning done and everything perfected. It also gives him time to be with the company he is going to be starting with in January forover a year, so he will have vacation accumulated and we can take our honeymoon right after the wedding!

Everything else? Oh has been looking over my ideas and seems to be enjoying them and hasn't wanted to tweak anything, yet. The reception with be under clear tents with white lights lining the top so you can see the stars! 

The vows? I'm trying to get him to agree to do personal vows, but he has such stage fright that repeating the offeciant freaks him out, good thing we have time!

All in all, I'm excited with the progress and can't wait to have the actual ring on my finger!! :happydance: (We've already chosen his wedding band.)

*I'll share pictures of my ideas once my computer is back up and running!*


----------



## kailynn

Alright, I haven't been on in a while so I figured I'd update with some pictures! And I was wonderin what you ladies think about 2 different dress (one for the ceremony and one for the reception)? I feel like I sound so pretentious but I think a slimmer fit dress would be easier to dance in!

Also, we've chosen a dance we'd like to perform? Opinions? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPHMx156Vi4

(Attached are my engagement ring!, my potential ceremony dress, and potential reception dress)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kailynn

.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kailynn

Sorry they wouldn't all attach on one! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LeahLou

I LOVE the wedding dress!!! I thought about having a second dress for the reception, but I'll only wear my wedding dress once and want to enjoy it as long as I can, but the second dress is definitely pretty!!


----------



## kailynn

After thinking for a long while, I have decided to just go with ONE dress : ) For the same reasoning as you, actually!


----------



## LeahLou

Yay!! Plus its cheaper


----------

